# Educación italiana.



## Noa-Spain

¡Hola!
Me podian explicar como es la educación italiana/Suiza?
Por ejemplo, aqui en España es prescolar,primaria, secundaria y luego bachiller o modulos y luego la universidad.

Gracias.
​


----------



## fran06

Hola!
Aquì tenemos:
Asilo (1-3/4)
primina (5)
elementari (5/6-10/11)
medie (10/11-13/14)
liceo (13/14-17/18)
università (18-23....màs o menos )

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

fran06 said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Aquì tenemos:
> Asilo (1-3/4)
> primina (5)
> elementari (5/6-10/11)
> medie (10/11-13/14)
> liceo (13/14-17/18)
> università (18-23....màs o menos )
> 
> Ciao


 
Ma la primina non l'avevano eliminata??

Asilo nido (6 meses- 2)
Asilo (3-5)
Scuola elementare (6-10)
Scuola media (11-13)
Scuola Superiore (14-18)
Università (19-23, pero es tan difìcil que nadie acaba a los 23).

Es decir que, en comparaciòn con Espana acabamos por lo menos 1/2 màs tarde.:-(


----------



## sabrinita85

Quisiera recordar que "*Scuola superiore*" es algo general, porque dentro hay varios tipos de institutos: desde el "*Liceo*" [_lycée_ en francés] (con dirección *ling**üística*, *clásica* o *científica*) hasta el "*Istituto Tecnico*" (con muchas direcciones) en el que se propone un estudio más técnico de las asignaturas para introducir rápidamente al estudiante en el mundo del trabajo. 

Por lo que tiene que ver con los exámenes, antes se empezaban en el 5° año de la "Scuola Elementare"... ahora ya no: se empieza a hacer exámenes en el 3° año de la "Scuola Media" y 5° año de la "Scuola Superiore".


----------



## Noa-Spain

No hacen examenes hasta esa edad? Aqui ya los empiezan a hacer apartir de los 7 u 8 años !! 

Esque a mi me dijeron que desde que empiezas.. digamos el instituto, ya debes elegir que quieres estudiar y asi ya te empiezan a preparar.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## sabrinita85

Noa-Spain said:
			
		

> No hacen examenes hasta esa edad? Aqui ya los empiezan a hacer apartir de los 7 u 8 años !!


 
Pos sí, el primer examen se hace a los 13 años!



			
				Noa-Spain said:
			
		

> Esque a mi me dijeron que desde que empiezas.. digamos el instituto, ya debes elegir que quieres estudiar y asi ya te empiezan a preparar.


Sí, antes era así... o sea que si querías seguir con tus estudios en la universidad, tenías que escoger un "Liceo" y no un "Istituto Tecnico", porque este último no garantizaba una preparación adecuada para la universidad. Así que a los 13/14 años ya debías tener claro lo que hubieras hecho (está bien???) en el futuro. 
Ahora ya es diferente: puedes escoger cualquiera de los "licei" o "istituti tecnici" y luego, si quieres, matricularte en la universidad.
Hoy, algunas universidades no están abiertas a todo el mundo: adoptan la técnica de los "test d'ammissione", o sea un pequeño examen escrito que sirve para "quitar" los peores... creo que como en América.
En Roma, de las tres universidades públicas que existen, sólo una está accesible a todos: La Sapienza.



------------
Por favor: corríjanme mis errores!


----------



## Alex85

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Hoy, algunas universidades no están abiertas a todo el mundo: adoptan la técnica de los "test d'ammissione", o sea un pequeño examen escrito que sirve para "quitar" los peores... creo que como en América.



Aquí también tenemos de "eso", se llama Selectividad, y se aplica en todas las Universidades del país. Pero la cosa se complica más, ya que las carreras tienen notas de corte, y si la media de los exámenes no llega, no puedes hacer la carrera... ¡sencillo pero doloroso!


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex85 said:
			
		

> y si la media de los exámenes no llega, no puedes hacer la carrera... ¡sencillo pero doloroso!



Jopé! Aquí no, por suerte!


----------



## claudine2006

Alex85 said:
			
		

> Aquí también tenemos de "eso", se llama Selectividad, y se aplica en todas las Universidades del país. Pero la cosa se complica más, ya que las carreras tienen notas de corte, y si la media de los exámenes no llega, no puedes hacer la carrera... ¡sencillo pero doloroso!


 
Ya pero en Italia, a parte del examen de amisión a la Universidad, también hay un examen para terminar Secundaria. 
Y empezamos con los examenes a los 10 años, otro examen lo tenemos a los 13, otro a los 18 (para terminar los 3 ciclos de estudios correspondientes). 
¡Y luego 4/5/6 años de examenes en la Universidad!


----------



## claudine2006

Noa-Spain said:
			
		

> No hacen examenes hasta esa edad? Aqui ya los empiezan a hacer apartir de los 7 u 8 años !!
> 
> Esque a mi me dijeron que desde que empiezas.. digamos el instituto, ya debes elegir que quieres estudiar y asi ya te empiezan a preparar.
> 
> Gracias a todos!


Que you sepa en España no hay examenes oficiales hasta la selectividad (es decir, examenes que te den un título). Se suele llamar examenes a las normales pruebas que los niños hacen a lo largo de todos sus estudios (en Italia se empieza a los 6 años con "este" tipo de examenes). Se llaman "interrogazioni".


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Ya pero en Italia, a parte del examen de amisión a la Universidad, también hay un examen para terminar Secundaria.
> Y empezamos con los examenes a los 10 años, otro examen lo tenemos a los 13, otro a los 18 (para terminar los 3 ciclos de estudios correspondientes).



Te has quedado un poco atrás... ahora ya no se hacen los exámenes de "5° elementare"... Se empieza con los de "3° media".


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Te has quedado un poco atrás... ahora ya no se hacen los exámenes de "5° elementare"... Se empieza con los de "3° media".


 
Ya la reforma lleva unos años pero, como sabrás, las cosas vuelven a cambiar con el nuevo Gobierno.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cuando cambie ya se verá...
Ahora no me parece bien dar una información incorrecta justificándola con el hecho de que dentro de uno, dos o cien años van a cambiar las cosas.


----------



## Alex85

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Ya pero en Italia, a parte del examen de amisión a la Universidad, también hay un examen para terminar Secundaria.


Vaya. Algo parecido querían hacer aquí, pero cambió el gobierno y cambió la ley, y no sé si finalmente se hace el examen al acabar la secundaria (también llamado "reválida")

Lo que sí hacen todos los años es, a los niños de 10 a 12 años, una serie de exámenes generales cerca del final del curso. No son exámenes vinculantes, son meramente informativos, y se utilizan para hacer medias sobre el nivel de la educación en el país, comparándolo con otros, y también comparando unas ciudades con otras. Así mismo, (en teoría) se puede observar qué alumnos van más rezagados para poder ayudarles.

Saludos.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Alex85 said:
			
		

> Vaya. Algo parecido querían hacer aquí, pero cambió el gobierno y cambió la ley, y no sé si finalmente se hace el examen al acabar la secundaria (también llamado "reválida")
> 
> Lo que sí hacen todos los años es, a los niños de 10 a 12 años, una serie de exámenes generales cerca del final del curso. No son exámenes vinculantes, son meramente informativos, y se utilizan para hacer medias sobre el nivel de la educación en el país, comparándolo con otros, y también comparando unas ciudades con otras. Así mismo, (en teoría) se puede observar qué alumnos van más rezagados para poder ayudarles.
> 
> Saludos.


Al acabar la secundaria no, no hacen ningún examen


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Resucito el hilo, que me ha quedado una duda:

¿A qué se refiere "Ginnasio"? Tengo un libro donde me sale "il pubblico Liceo-Ginnasio XX". ¿Es lo mismo que "liceo" a secas? Instituto? 

Gracias!!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Resucito el hilo, que me ha quedado una duda:
> 
> ¿A qué se refiere "Ginnasio"? Tengo un libro donde me sale "il pubblico Liceo-Ginnasio XX". ¿Es lo mismo que "liceo" a secas? Instituto?
> 
> Gracias!!


La palabra _ginnasio_ se refiere a los primeros dos años del Liceo classico.


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:


> La palabra _ginnasio_ se refiere a los primeros dos años del Liceo classico.



Entonces... _il nostro professore in quarta ginnasio_ no puede significar "nuestro profesor de cuarto curso" (del Ginnasio)? 

Gracias, Claudine!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Entonces... _il nostro professore in quarta ginnasio_ no puede significar "nuestro profesor de cuarto curso" (del Ginnasio)?
> 
> Gracias, Claudine!


No sé si el sistema sigue siendo el mismo, pero antes tras la Scuola Media (de 11 a 13 años) se accedía al Instituto. 
Uno de ellos era el Liceo classico donde había 5 cursos:
IV ginnasio
V ginnasio
I liceo
II liceo
III liceo
Los primeros dos años se llaman IV y V porque eran la prosecución del ciclo anterior (prima, seconda e terza media).


----------



## betulina

Perfecto, gracias, Claudine. Me he olvidado de decir que el libro sitúa la acción en los años 30, por lo que las cosas pueden ser diferentes, como dices. Más o menos lo intuyo y almenos sé que se refiere a la época de instituto.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Perfecto, gracias, Claudine. Me he olvidado de decir que el libro sitúa la acción en los años 30, por lo que las cosas pueden ser diferentes, como dices. Más o menos lo intuyo y almenos sé que se refiere a la época de instituto.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


Hasta hace 5 años el sistema seguía siendo así.


----------

